# Flatheading and deer hunting



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon and myself got a big combination flathead and deer hunting trip planned this weekend..I dont see getting much sleep this weekend  ..I am concerned about skunking him on fishing, and then getting a deer and him coming up empty however..I dont want to see one of those fits he throws! 

I wonder if deer are attracted to the smell of fresh cut shad? they are gonna get a dose of it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the flatheads are larger than the deer! That would be nice.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think jack will catch the biggest flathead. Then mellon will accidently shoot the ever elusive flathunter from behind.   !%


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If you guys both get flats and deer I will bow down to both of you. Of course I am completely safe and you guys done bumped your heads.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt I'll even shoot anything unless its a buck. I think Jack has a great chance for at least a doe, maybe even a decent 8 point buck.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we've decided to forgo the Deer Hunting & concentrate on Flatheads. If we go deer htunting it will be from like 1PM-4PM on Saturday, not excatlly the "prime" time.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea and it looks like Mellon has decided to forgo the flatheads also!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

HA! I will still be there Sat.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont forget your bow just in case we change our plans.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea, While cutting wood, we got both, yes both trucks stuck, I had to walk 2 miles to get Butch, while I was walkign 400 yards from our chainsaws I jumped 3 deers, 1 8pt buck, 2 does, I dont knwo what it is the deer in our are are nto affraid of gun shots, chainsaws, trucks or ATV's.


----------

